#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 我"新手"畫有說不出的詭怪!

## 冀女

大家貴安，圖不好看，請見諒... ...(影印輸入+鉛畫髒掉)

藝術老師說骨架、肢體微妙... ...輔導老師說我沒自信... ...

同學喜歡我角色穿上許多飾品... ...我總覺得角色死板... ...

老女人與胖女人第一次揣摩... ...服飾是感覺大於參考的產物... ...我圖幾乎人比獸多... ...

光影與色彩是我最害怕的東西，但許多人都說不錯... ... 但我對我作品看法極端... ...

我希望大家能給我建建!找出我來不及抓到的盲盲!那就請大家!多多指教了!

圖或是每個角色設定不清處或好奇地!可以提問唷!非常感謝大家!也感謝大家路過... ...



我怕角色太密，分開畫... ...貼上才發現頭都太大... ...

而且筆跡擦不掉... ...肢體的距離感表現極差... ...

其中三腳:



老人為什麼有如此身材與服裝?是腳色設定上的關係唷!我的角色設定較特殊些!抱歉了!

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

怎麼都沒有回覆...0.0

距離感可以用輕重線來表示, 越遠線越輕 越近線越重 , 第一張問題只有這個我看的出來
另外妳明明就不是新手了!毛髮,皺摺,紋路,陰影,和漸層都有,不要假新! > <


年輕的身材和年老的面容. 受到詛咒了嗎? 0A0

另外補充, 普通短弓箭矢大概就85公分長 , 而且除非射中石頭或金屬 , 不然箭矢強韌度非常高(竹箭&木箭) ,我自己玩過弓箭之後才知道的

----------


## 冀女

火蜥蜴 非常謝謝你的回應 剛開始我以為表達的-求助-不清

戳到版規 -廢章-處置而沒人回覆

弓箭 是指那位-僵屍女孩-身上的?

原來如此.. ..85cm呀.. ..(天呀!比例要怎麼抓!!!)

強韌度.. ..我記得我小時候拿過竹箭射破石版.. ..(沒想到韌性真的比我想像中的強大許多.. ..)

射中較為堅硬的物體 才會斷裂 是不是也插不進去呢?

再次感謝你的回覆 我感激 最近的圖畫 我會試著補救.. ..

辛苦了 火蜥蜴-555

----------


## 冀女

那個..冒昧請問..怎麼刪除回覆?
這回覆是失敗的呢 ... 大家眼睛會死掉的
還是有人喜愛小圖?(測試觀眾口味予以暫時保留處分


為了不浪費回覆!再貼一圖!但快速線稿的品質極差 注意呀!!!



日文私心(無誤 那是我花最久的地方 但.. ..翻譯好怪.. ..

奈緒美:為什麼要邀我來呢?

馬告:我想私下和你談談.. ..

還有..起司棒餅乾好吃..(掩面逃

淫魔-馬告 的肌肉線條困難發現:

如果只有線條強調(不真實 魅力感頗弱) 而只有陰影的時候(敝人無素描天分 感覺平坦無比)

所以我會嚐試了兩樣結合.. .. 勉強看出來是腹肌了!!!(感動)

但..被女角擋了呀..列印到電腦裡陰影都 跑落去..

----------


## 冀女

我文章還在上面 不用在發新了吧?



我有照著火蜥蜴-555學長所說的 *近物線越重(應該也有指越粗的意思吧) 遠物線越輕* 的方法

但輸入電腦... ...(後段小字解釋)

人物不站在同一延伸線上 是覺得這樣有微妙感? 繼續畫!

人物骨、肉還不純熟 那一隻被_僵屍_輕微壓制在地的_淫魔_就是

解決的選項有哪些:

(1)問題依舊~身體請大大囉~ (2)腋毛和腋下劃式的問題..恩.. (3)作者你身體整個被移位了啦!!! (4)其他..?

以下是再次回火蜥蜴-555

關於假新一事.. ..我在*貴樂園*呆不久 算新手等級(說實話是適應問題?)

以及角色外表、故事千變萬化 原因:

穩定定不下來 但不知道讀者會不會好奇哪一隻角色的故事背景?

但大概可能會跟*美化or崩壞童年(童話)*有關.. ..

我個人還是只會列表機 輸入電腦的線條品質待關切.. ..
還無法完美表現線條深淺的細微變化 見諒.. ..
這線稿圖清楚的原因 是用*對比度*.. ..看了都傷眼/心.. ..

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

這邊你最新一張的問題 想來就是畫面重心歪一邊 , 感覺很不平衡

但是畫面內容並不像什麼動態場面

身體覺得沒什麼問題 , 你選的姿勢都很保守 , 還會出差錯就是繪畫底子的問題 , 目前看來你不屬於這範圍

毛髮類這一個自己也不擅長 , 不過樂園上有相當多這方面的能手

''腋下劃式''  ......?  略過

假新的話題不用太認真,中斷吧

腳色方面給大家提出問問題機會是很好 , 不過這裡有很多較為害羞(?)的會員 , 不一定會回應你

也可能是因為根本不知道該從哪一位腳色問起 , 而且也不知道他們的名字, 更不知道從何問起

你乾脆先從你自己或者說頭像上面的那隻開始介紹如何


什麼黑暗背景還是崩壞之類的不需要害怕發表, 只是要再開頭先標明  (另外尺度要在板規範圍內)

圖片清晰度至少已經比照相機還要清楚多了, 不用太計較啦 (戳

----------

